# Suche Microwin 4.x



## PeterEF (24 Juni 2020)

Hallo,

für die nähere Betrachtung einer S7-200 bin ich auf der Suche nach Installationsmedien+Lizenz für Microwin oder jemanden der im Raum Ilmenau mal ein paar Stunden auf sein altes PG verzichten kann - soll auch nicht umsonst sein ...

Danke!


----------



## PN/DP (24 Juni 2020)

Hallo

Die aktuellste Version STEP7-MicroWIN V4.0 SP9 kann man bei Siemens hier downloaden:
Download STEP7 MicroWIN V4.0 SP8 und SP9
Das Installationsprogramm sucht Deine alte lizensierte microwin.exe (ab V2.0), die kannst Du von Deinem Museums-PG720 auf Dein neues PG kopieren (am besten nach C:\ ).
Installationshinweise

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Juni 2020)

Harald, dein DownloadLink führt zum Step7 V5.5 SP4

EDIT: Jetzt gehts.


----------

